# R33 Crank Pulley/Harmonic Balancer



## Doctorstones (May 6, 2019)

Hi All, I recently bought a R33 GT-R & broke the oil pump on the first day I got it lol. I have replaced the oil pump (N1) but I damaged the crank pulley/harmonic balancer during the process. 

According to the previous owner, it is running about 530bhp (470whp) and to me that seems fairly accurate as I have another few toys running the same power. 

My question is, would I be okay with an unbranded lightweight crank pulley or should I get a replacement OEM pulley? I don't really have the funds to buy a Ross/ATI pulley at the moment. 

Thanks


----------



## Spiidfriik (Sep 9, 2015)

OEM, Ross, ATI or possibly Fluidampr are your only options as i see it. 
Solid crank pulley WILL lead to problems.


----------

